# Chunky LUV Divers & Team Coochie Fishin'



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I was watching the weather all last week after getting the diving invite for me and my son, Tyler from Clay for this past weekend. It was a gorgeous day with flat seas. Clay, Linda, Susan, Tyler and myself all headed to a barge in state waters for some spearing and fishin'!



Linda Had FOUR nice snapper in the boat before we even got our gear on for the dive. The second photo is of Susan hauling in a spade fish.












Tyler and I ready to go over and get some fish for the table before Team Coochie catches them all...

The second photo is Tyler's first fish. A trigger on the polespear.














Clay has hooked into a big one!! 

I'm congratulating Linda on catching her ( And Clay's) snapper limit....














Clay and Linda with her monster trigger..... Susan enjoying the smooth ride on the cat. It will ride even better with those new 4stroke 200's! 














Sunset cruise for the ride home and a nice mess of fish!














Once again it was a wonderful trip with a great group of folks!! Thanks for having us Linda and Clay. And it was nice to meet Susan too! The viz on the dives was 40-50 foot except on the wreck surface where we stirred it a little. On the first dive I got a mangrove snapper & Tyler got his trigger. On the second dive, I shot four red snapper, two flounder and a trigger. I LOVE fresh fish. I'll let the rest of the crew add to the report with their totals. Hope you like the pics, Reese


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice report, looks like you got into a good mess of fish there. Thanks for the pics and post.


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice report and pic's. thank you.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet Reese! Thanx for postin the pics up!!! MAn you take some good pics! had a ball out there with you again, as usual! Glad I finally got to dive with Tyler too...and I gotta say Tyler...yer like a long time pro down there!! The way you swimmin that wreck with that pole spear terrorizin them fish! Glad you could go..an hope you can get out with us again before the cold comes! :toast



Total count for the day was 26 fish all together. And I set my gun up with a "riding rig" system...and man I gotta say that is so bad ass and hassle free system...gettin your fish on a stringer and reloadin was a cinch. Only did 2 dives instead of 3 like normal, and still managed to shoot 8 fish. not bad ass, but way better than my usual poor performance!



ANd I gotta say one thing Tyler....aren't ya glad what happens on Chunky Love boat stays on the boat?!?!?? oke Hee hee...



Thanx again for goin guys...had a blast!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, its always fun reading the Chunky Love reports.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats a sweet trigger! Some good eats there! Looks like yall had a blast.. congrats!


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice to see the advice I gave you worked out Clayoke Great report, tell Linda to call me when it's time for the fish fry:hungry


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*Ihad a friggin blast out there,,, Reese it was a pleasure having you & your son on board, u and your son are awesome, thanks for going. now that i know how to rig my poles for snapper.... trigger, or what ever there is no stopping me now... but damn what am i gonna do when clay leaves for Texas?????????? he he he, gotta learn that the boat does not have breaks.. damn thats scarey...: Husband gone wife will fish.:shedevil*


----------



## coochie (Oct 3, 2007)

*OH YA,,, BY THE WAY THAT'S NOT MY FIRST RODEO.....LMAO...*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *coochie (9/30/2008)**but damn what am i gonna do when clay leaves for Texas?????????? he he he, gotta learn that the boat does not have breaks.. damn thats scarey...: Husband gone wife will fish.:shedevil*


Oh hell, I hope that Clay was not your teacher. :moon:letsdrink

Signed,

The Mailbox Killer.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time! :bowdown Just make sure he leaves the boat keys when he heads out :shedevil I amsure you can find someone to drive it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You bastards :moon


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll help you pick out those new four strokes Linda!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man...lookin at them pics, I'm ready to go again!!!! Was perfect out..



And know LInda is like an animal...shes hooked...shes already been lookin at the forcast all week, tellin me Friday looks like our best day, and I need to blow the day off....:doh Theres no stoppin her now!


----------

